# Texas Beer



## Wingnut

Which do you prefer?:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TCShelton

Shiner, with Rahr coming in a close second.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Shiner! 

Pearl? I almost puked when I read that.


----------



## Wingnut

LS used to be my favorite.  When I was stationed in Hawaii in 1980-84 I used to pay friends to send me cases of it!


----------



## david918

I was weaned on LS longnecks


----------



## scottmh59

whooooooooo:beer:


----------



## Sirius

Mmmm Rahr. But I can only get it when I'm in Fort Worth.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Okay, who voted for pearl!?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Shiner of course!


----------



## owls84

I am a Lonestar man. I used to only drink Lonestar then I went to some Shiner but never beat it. I am thinking about trying the Rahr and Sons but I just never got around to it. Sounds like a good plan, Tom, Scott? What do you guys say for Monday? Each bring a few to Toms house and try em out? I am game. We could invite Rhit but he is a whiskey drinker.


----------



## lwdisney

My favorite is Ziegen Bock, but I def like Shiner and Lonestar.  Franconia is aight.  The only Rahr's I like is Iron Thistle and they stopped making it...the other Rahr's are just plain nasty


----------



## scottmh59

blake said:


> Okay, who voted for pearl!?



*Thats a very GOOD question..*






:beer:


----------



## JBD

Or we could meet in N Arl at the Cigar Store and try them all with the Big Screen  and Leather Couches in the members area while we teach the EA that owns the place (Don't tell me I don't recruit according to the needs of the Lodge  :biggrin: )


----------



## scottmh59

its the inner not the outer,and we dont recruit


----------



## MGM357

Shiner black


----------



## TCShelton

MGM357 said:


> Shiner black



Good stuff.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

Shiner all the way


----------



## ljlinson1206

OK, I know I represent the minority here.  My first chioce of "any" beer would aways be George Killians Irish Red.  But, if I can't find it, then my next chioce would have to be the goat....Ziegen Bock.  It has a very nice body and texture.  The taste is smooth and refreshing without a harsh after taste.  Anything else is just silly.  Might as well be drinking Coors Light.  lol


----------



## scottmh59

:54:


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Case Beer of choice-- Lone Star hands down.

When in a six pack mood, I like to get the Shiner "Family Reunion" pack because of the mix.  Has anyone tried the "Kosmos Reserve?"  I thought for sure it was going to be the 100th anniversary beer, seeing as how it tastes almost exactly like Shiner Blonde, and Blonde is the closest relic to the recipe that Kosmos Spoetzl started brewing with.  Oh well.

And you know why alcohol isn't allowed by the Grand Lodge?  Pearl drinkers would buy it instead of good beer and ruined it for the rest of us.


----------



## TCShelton

Wasn't a fan of the Kosmos.


----------



## John Schnitz

Im sorry brethern  I love  the old Bud Light. Never could aquire a taste for anything else.

John Schnitz
tolerance 1165
Junior Steward


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

jpcarvin said:


> Im sorry brethern  I love  the old Bud Light. Never could aquire a taste for anything else.
> 
> John Schnitz
> tolerance 1165
> Junior Steward



Eek.  Has anyone seen that Bud Select 55?  Really?  Should people watching their calories to that small of a detail really be drinking anything other than water or some derivative thereof?


----------



## Texas_Justice85

Shiner fo sho!!

Z in a close 2nd

Lone Star was good to me at Baylor


----------



## THemenway

SHINER!!!
I agree, Zeig is a very close #2.
Lone Star (Light) #3

Saint Arnold has some pretty good stuff as well.
I haven't drank a Pearl since I was like 13!


----------



## M.Prejean

St. Arnold's Spring Bock is tops for Texas. I just had a left-over Shiner Black though, and really enjoyed that too.


----------



## choppersteve03

I buy highland light,from cum & go,or bud light,lone star is good so is shiner.


----------



## Brent Heilman

For me I would have to go with Shiner for Texas beer. My usual is Guiness but if you really want a good US beer try Harpoon out of Boston. Got hooked on that when I was on Boston.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## MikeMay

1st Beer would be Shiner if we're talking Texas Beer, after that it doesn't matter as the taste buds don't care what it is...:17:

My first choice is always Guinness....if you can see through it, its just water!:8:


----------



## Bill Lins

1st choice- "free", 2nd choice- Shiner.  :wink:


----------



## MikeMay

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> 1st choice- "free", 2nd choice- Shiner.  :wink:



Brother, I do believe you are correct in the "1st Choice"....never turn down or turn ones nose up over a free beer!  :001_smile:


----------



## kwilbourn

Shiner is a nice "mainstream" beer.  It amazes me how much it has spread outside of Texas in the last few years.

I like a lot of the local brews I have tried in the Austin area.  512 Brewery and Live Oak Brewery both have great lineups.  I don't care for the 512 Wit, but everything else I have tried has been great.  From 512 my favorites are the Pecan Porter and the Pale; Live Oak I prefer the Primus, but it's Winter seasonal only.  

There is also Southern Star Brewery out of Conroe, TX.  They are fairly new I believe, but the "Bombshell Blonde" is one of the better beers I've tried in the past year.

As others have mentioned, St. Arnold's has a good lineup too.  I like the Fancy Lawnmower.


----------



## Bill Lins

MikeMay said:


> never turn down or turn ones nose up over a free beer!  :001_smile:



Never have, never will! :wink:


----------



## John Schnitz

I don't drink any more or any less. lol


----------



## Roach

Has anyone tasted the beers from Jester King? It's brewed in Austin and is said to be the best in the state.

http://jesterkingbrewery.com/beers/


----------



## kwilbourn

Roach said:


> Has anyone tasted the beers from Jester King? It's brewed in Austin and is said to be the best in the state.


I've tried the "Commercial Suicide"; it was a pretty tasty English style Ale if I remember right.  Will have to look for more of their other varieties to try in the future.


----------



## DeadTex

The Black Metal Imperial Stout is nothing less than phenomenal. I was told by the beer seller at Gabriel's in San Antonio that we should have some down here next month. If you like Russian stouts or even Guiness then you will love it. 
Honestly, any thing Jester King has made has been good. I just prefer the darker beers.


----------



## choppersteve03

Do you guys have cum&go stores in tejas?


----------



## MikeMay

choppersteve03 said:


> Do you guys have cum&go stores in tejas?



Oklahoma and Arkansas are as close as Kum & Go gets to Texas according to their website...


----------



## Bill Lins

Most of ours are "Stop & Rob"s.  :wink:


----------



## Preston DuBose

I grew up about 40 minutes from Shiner, so that was the beer I usually ordered when I was in college. However, once I tried a "Zieg" that became my beer of choice. Now I only drink Shiner as a fallback.


----------



## SC Heston

None of the above!!

Thirsty Goat Amber - Thirsty Planet Brewing Company, Austin, TX
Fuego (Jalapeno Infused TexMex Pilsner) - TwistedX Brewing Company Cedar Park, TX


----------



## MikeMay

SC Heston said:


> Fuego (Jalapeno Infused TexMex Pilsner)



Now that sounds interesting...


----------



## SC Heston

It is really tasty.  Jim has it dialed in perfectly.  I've tried other "chile beer" and this is so much better.


----------



## jwhoff

I once drank Pearl when I was either:

*   short of money
*   looking for a headache
*   in need of a bowel movement

Further money woes led me to *Texas Pride*!  The remaining bullets fell in place.


----------



## MikeMay

My first sip of beer at an age way too young to mention in public, was of Pearl....  

Yack!


----------



## tbone1321

Firemans 4 a good wheat beer with little to no after taste or blue moon summer ale REALLY good beer there


----------



## webstermason

Has anyone tried Shiner's Ruby Redbird? Pleasant tasting for beer.


----------



## kwilbourn

Toured the brewing facility at Blackstar Co-Op in Austin yesterday, with the obligatory tasting to follow.  One beer really surprised me - Waterloo.  It's a sour mash beer, and is very tart, but finished extremely clean.  (This means it had a ton of flavor, but very little aftertaste).

Also got to try Thirsty Planet's Yellow Armadillo.  First Thirsty Planet beer I've tried and it was very nice.  Circle's Hefeweizen and BlackStar's own Vulcan finished off the tasting.


----------



## tbone1321

I am going to have to try that


----------



## Scott J

1st Free
2nd Cold

Anything after that is just a plus... 

It depends on the mood I'm in and the money I've got. Prefer imports to domestics. Bud, Bud Light, MGD, Coors, Coors Light ect and so on ask give me a very bad headache while I'm drinking. Pearl makes for a decent pesticide, most pests won't even go near it. 

I guess my favs would have to be; Fosters, Castlemain XXXX, Guiness, Heiniken, Killians, Shiner (I know, it's not an import, it just tastes like one.) The list can go on.

Wingnut: Did you ever make it over to The Lords & Ladys Old English Pub in Kialua? Chuck (the owner) always had at least 100 imports on hand. Some were great and some...  well let's just say they weren't good.

Scott Johnson
Sent from my Andriod 
using Masons of Texas


----------



## kwilbourn

Scott J said:


> Fosters


Brewed under license in Ft. Worth, so we can probably count it as "Texas"; several Australians I've met won't touch it.  I like the "Premium Ale" in the Green and Gold oil can better than the blue stuff.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Foster's is Australian for beer as long as the person isn't Australian. I had the pleasure of serving with several Aussies over seas and they all steered clear of Fosters.


----------



## Chalms

Guinness when it is cold outside. 

Shiner for every day drinking (though it is harder to come by here in FL). 

Bud Light Lime when it is hot out.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Chalms said:


> Shiner for every day drinking (though it is harder to come by here in FL).



Go to Total Wine. There is one at St. John's Town Square next door to Five Guys. They have an amazing beer selection. While you are at it pick up some Harpoon. It is a Boston beer. I highly recommend the UFO and IPA.


----------

